# SSD Secure-Erase Frozen Status !



## Astrong (5. Januar 2011)

heyho,
dringendes Problem:

gerade eben wollte ich mit secure erase resetten, doch er verweigert es mir da er "this drive is in frozen status" meldet.

Ich habe es mit dieser Anleitung versucht:
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums

Er bringt mir garnicht die Option (1) sondern nur (E) und (C)

OCZ Vertex2 60gb

Boot-USB-Stick  16gb  FAT32 mit Dos und dem Secure Erase img & exe

Asus Rampage Formula (aktuelles bios)
IDE Compatible
SSD auf S0 sowie M0 versucht, selbes Problem.

Braeuchte schnellstmöglichst Hilfe, da ich die Kiste bis heute abend brauche.

Danke!


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

hast die zwei punkte schon beachtet?



> 5. PC wieder einschalten und ins BIOS reingehen. Damit Secure Erase deine SSD erkennen kann und richtig funktioniert, muss man den SATA Controller vom AHCI Modus wieder auf IDE umstellen.
> 5.1 Darüber hinaus ist es besonders wichtig, den IDE/SATA Modus von "Native IDE Mode" auf "Legacy IDE Mode" bzw. "Compatible IDE Mode" umzustellen. Wenn man sie im "Native IDE mode" betreibt, wird sie von HDD Erase (Secure Erase) nicht erkannt und das Programm stürzt sogar ab!
> 6. BIOS Einstellungen speichern und verlassen.


----------



## Astrong (6. Januar 2011)

ja hab ich,  selbst mit dem ocz tool kommt die frozen meldung...

Problem gelöst: während dem Betrieb einfach beide Kabel ab und wieder an.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

> Problem gelöst: während dem Betrieb einfach beide Kabel ab und wieder an.



Ach ok, hab ich auch noch nie was von "frozen status" gehört. 
Vielen dank für deinen nachtrag wie man das problem löst. 
Werde es in meinem 1x1 einfließen lassen.


----------



## Astrong (6. Januar 2011)

Scheinbar hat das jede Vertex.
Das Problem soll scheinbar daran liegen, dass das Bios die SSD erkennt und dann mit einer OCZ "Kindersicherung" versehrt, dies soll umgangen werden indem man eben im vollen Betrieb (idle) die SSD kurz vom Stromfluss trennt.

So hab ichs grob ausm OCZ Forum übersetzt^^


----------



## hwk (6. Januar 2011)

Astrong schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat das jede Vertex.
> Das Problem soll scheinbar daran liegen, dass das Bios die SSD erkennt und dann mit einer OCZ "Kindersicherung" versehrt, dies soll umgangen werden indem man eben im vollen Betrieb (idle) die SSD kurz vom Stromfluss trennt.
> 
> So hab ichs grob ausm OCZ Forum übersetzt^^



Steht doch sogar in roheeds 1x1, 


> 7.1 Bei manchen Board's muss man alle Laufwerke abklemmen und die SSD dann erst wieder anschließen, wenn die DOS Eingabeaufforderung zu sehen ist


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

ähm, 
jo stimmt sogar XD
habs aber nur auf zuruf eingefügt...dass dies der grund für ist/war wußt ich auch nicht^^

Ich habs aber heut ja nochmal explizit im troubleshooting angesprochen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a12

Problem 6


----------



## Nyuki (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das Problem nicht.Es ist bei mir nur so das es der letzte Sata Slot ist wo meine SSD erkannt wird,wenn ich erase will


----------



## hwk (7. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> ähm,
> jo stimmt sogar XD
> habs aber nur auf zuruf eingefügt...dass dies der grund für ist/war wußt ich auch nicht^^
> 
> ...



Ja auf Zuruf von mir hast das eingefügt....


----------

